# Frilled lizard attack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## jasonw (Jan 31, 2011)

I have not posted in some time, not only here but everywhere, some of you might remember me, some or most might not. I had so many life changing issues come up “All for the most part good” that I had to put things on hold. I have been so super busy at work exc exc. I am happy to say things are finally starting to calm down enough for me to try and work what I enjoy doing back into daily life. I will hopefully continue where I left off, if the administration has any issues with that please let me know, I am happy to abide by any requests. The video below is my latest, I hope to continue to have the time to do this as I enjoy it so much. Enjoy and have a great day. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-M-4Gc_PXs


----------

